# IUI First Try



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to introduce myself!  We've been ttc for over 3 years, had lots of tests done at our local hospital and one cycle of clomid (terrible side-effects so abandoned that).  We were referred to Liverpool Women's hospital and had our first appointment today.  The doctor has put us on the waiting list for IUI and says it takes about 6 months waiting.  I was wondering if anyone else has had IUI at Liverpool, and also how long you had to wait for it.  Would love to hear from anyone about their IUI experiences!

I've been lurking on the November's Newbies thread for a few weeks, and thought I'd pop in to IUI board now I know my plan of action.  

Clara x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Jillypops

Thank you for your message and for the useful info.  I will check out those places.

Best of luck for your ICSI this month.

Clara x


----------

